# help choosing trigger and de-cocking systems on a P2000



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

HI, I have been on this forum for awhile now and have had great advice on the Walther forum. 

Can anyone explain the different versions that the P2000 comes in?

On HK's site they really only have a list of what the offer and do not explain the specifics of the models.

P2000 
Innovative safety trigger with concealed cocking piece in the hammer and centrally arranged de-cocking lever for firing in the SA/DA mode.

P2000 V1
DA/SA

P2000 V2
LEM

P2000 V3
SA/DA with de-cocking.


I am looking into picking up a P2000 soon but I would like to get the one that I will like.
I don’t think I would want the LEM because of the lack of a decocker and safety. I don’t think any of the P2000 have a external safety do they? From what I can tell the P2000 decocker works by manually releasing the external hammer correct? How do you decock it if does not have the spur on the decocker? What kind of safety does the P2000 offer?



Thanks for any info you can give me.


-Chris.


----------



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

V1 is LEM with a 5# trigger
V2 is LEM with a 8# trigger

From what I understand is only V2 and V3 are available in the US.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I am still unsure which gun would be the best for me, but I did end up finding what I think I would like on gunbroker.com. here is a link, tell me what you think.....http://gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=70482959

I have been calling around to different dealers and have come to find out that this model gun is somewhat hard to come by. Any recommendations? thanks again.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

I like the p2k, Im considering getting one but not before my kimber 1911. The decocker sa/da model looks to be the one Id perfer.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have the P2000 in v3. It is mostly for carry, but a lot of fun at the range also. The LEM is simply a long 8# DA pull on every shot - although the trigger reset on subsequent shots is much shorter when you get used to the gun. I have seen the v2 and the decocker is on the back of the frame. I have the USPc in .45 and it is DA/SA with a decocker/safety. So you can chamber a round, engage the safety and carry cocked and locked or decock after chambering a round and the first shot will be DA. (For the extremely insecure, I guess you coulld carry it decocked and safe.) Having carried the P2000 v3 prior to getting the USPc I prefer to carry decocked, DA mode.

There really isn't much need for a safety in a DA/SA gun, IMO.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks for all the info everyone, I think I am going to get the one with the decocker. This one does seem slightly more difficult to find though.


----------

